

US uses songs to deter immigrants - divia
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7879206.stm

======
jacquesm
There is a neat bit of irony in there, the spokesman for the border guards has
a name that suggests he is of Mexican descent... (Eugenio Rodriguez Jr) That
doesn't mean his forebears were illegal immigrants but it certainly raises the
possibility.

Borders don't kill people, other people do...

I say any government that preaches the free market but that does not dare to
open its borders is hypocritical at the core. Jobs and goods can move but
people can't!

